# Wheel Bearing Help.



## HuMMerMan (Jan 22, 2003)

Well, I finally got ready to change my rear wheel bearings today. I went down to Canadian Tire and picked up all the bearings and the seals. Came home and jacked up the car and put it on stands. Took off the wheel, center cap, cotter pin, and the little lock ring. I then got stuck. I cant get the nut off on either side.

Basically my question is, how big is that nut? I have alot of standard size sockets and wrenches, but nothing that big in metric (my biggest metric socket is 22mm). I can get my friend to sign one out from his job, (1wk tool loan), but I need to know its exact size. 30mm? Anyone who knows, or can look it up for me would be my hero 

Also, what is involved in doing the front bearings? Ive done the back ones on lots of cars, but never the front ones. Can I do them myself, or do I have to take it to a shop?

TIA


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The rear nuts shouldn't be that tight...I use a big adjustable wrench. Make sure you follow tightening procedure in manual. You should take your drums to a shop and have the old races pressed out and new ones pressed in...unless you've done it before and have the right tools.

You have to take the steering knuckle to a shop to have the front bearings pressed out, new ones pressed in.


----------



## HuMMerMan (Jan 22, 2003)

Myetball said:


> *The rear nuts shouldn't be that tight...I use a big adjustable wrench. *


An adjustible wrench is probably what I should have used. I just need a bigger one, I think ill pick one up tomorrow. 

As for the front ones, thanks for the info. I guess ill make an appt to get those done. Thanks Myetball


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

DOH! I thought you had a B11...wasn't paying attention. I've never pulled the rear hub off a B12-13. Don't know if the bearings are pressed in or not. You may have to take the hub into a shop.

I also checked and those rear nuts are going to be tight. Torque spec is 137-188 ft/lbs. You'll probably need an axle nut socket. Don't know what size it is, probably 28mm or 30mm.


----------



## HuMMerMan (Jan 22, 2003)

In my first post I should have said that I ordered the parts. Well, today I went to pick them up and they told me there is no seperate wheel bearing, its the whole spindle assy w/ the bearing(s). I was like "WTF?", and needless to say, I didnt purchase them. Also, the price was $95 (CDN) each. $190 just for parts seems a bit high.

I then went to Canadian Tire, but the only listing they had in the computer was "RW Bearing" and it was $75 (CDN). They didnt have any in stock, so I couldnt look at one. The service clerk wasn't much help either, this guy probably couldnt tell a spark plug from a transaxle 

My next stop will be the Nissan dealer tomorrow. 

Anyone here ever done the rear wheel bearings on a B12? Did the whole spindle assy have to be changed? Im more confused than ever now!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

It's probably like my grand am. Can only buy the hub assy, rears on mine are $110 USD ea. and fronts are $90 USD ea.

It's not the whole spindle assy, it's just the hub assy.

I bet they are like $160 at the nissan dealer.

Kinda makes me happy I have a B11, rear bearings and seals for both wheels are like $20.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i don't really buy much fo my car at crappy tire for that reason then hire complete and utter tools


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

I had to buy a 32mm socket for the front axle nut.


----------



## PenderPathfinder (Jul 20, 2019)

I am new here. Can you tell me what the "B12" "B11" means? I have a 2004 pathfinder Chinook edition. Needs new rear bearings and seal, is it hard to DIY?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The term "B11" through "B17" refers to the generation years of the Sentra. For example the "B11" generation is for years 1982 - 1986 when the model was built; after that, the new model became the "B12" and so on.

You can replace the bearings yourself. The axle bearings need to be pressed off/on from the bearing cage and then from the axle with a hydraulic press. If you don't have one, you can take the axle to an auto parts store or an auto repair shop to have it done. It's best to have a copy of the FSM to do this job; you can download a copy from: https://ownersmanuals2.com/nissan/pathfinder-2004-repair-manual-front-rear-axle-section-ax-41647 
The AX.PDF is the section you need to read.


----------

